# REW, UMIK-1, and ASIO4ALLv2 Problems



## CaseyH71 (Oct 25, 2009)

I was wondering if any of you had seen this issue. I have run into this on my laptop and my desktop PC. Cannot for the life of me figure out what is going on.

I have installed the latest REW beta (wizardinstallv5.01beta17) and ASIO4ALL (ASIO4ALL_2_11_Beta1). I will just use my desktop PC for this example. I have a Radeon HD6900 card.

I have set my playback and recording devices as suggested in AustinJerry's setup guide. The strange thing is once I finally make it to the ASIO settings within REW. Either my output settings can be selected correctly and not my input, or my input settings can be selected correctly but not my output.

If I disable one or the other they become active. Both are not active at the same time. I know this type of setup and troubleshooting this issue is fairly new, but just thought I would see if anyone had suggestions?

Thanks, Casey


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe they are running at different sample rates and the ASIO4All option to resample between 44.1k and 48k is not selected?


----------



## CaseyH71 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks John, I have everything set at 48k. The reason I didn't run with 44.1k is when I went into the properties for the Win7 system properties for the mic, the default format was greyed out to 2 channel, 24 bit, 48000 Hz (Studio Quality). So I just selected the same thing for the AVR and made sure the settings in the AISO properties were the same.

Like I said when one is active the other is not, and vise versa.

Casey


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Click on the spanner to show the advanced controls, that may fix it - I tried without advanced controls showing and it behaved as you describe.


----------



## CaseyH71 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok, I got both the laptop and PC working. Not sure exactly what the magic bullet was, but I will report back shortly with things I tried.

Casey


----------



## CaseyH71 (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, just to follow up. It was a combination of plugging and unplugging, rebooting and disabling the playback and recording devices I didn't need active that finally got my setup working.

If you are having trouble just keep trying and it should work itself out. Also, once everything was running correctly it has been that way ever since. In other words, I haven't had to jump through hoops and breathe fire again! :dizzy:


----------

